
Ask HN: Tips on managing/being on a remote team - barber5
Would love to see any bookmarks or hear anecdotes anyone has on this. I&#x27;m doing software development with a remote team and trying to evaluate which best practices the team might adopt. Less thinking of tools than rules of thumb like &quot;have a standup on Slack once a day&quot; or the like.<p>Search results are of course SEO&#x27;d to heck with advice that hasn&#x27;t been as great as stuff I know I&#x27;ve seen here and lost track of in the past.
======
dundercoder
Use emoji in your slack convos, have regular non work related chats, learn
about your colleagues hobbies. Basically, really try to engage in the same
types of things you would do in an office, just adjusted for your remote
tools.

I have found that if I put in some real effort with interpersonal
communications and relationships, the work experience is an order of magnitude
better. Then things like code reviews, backlog grooming, etc go a lot
smoother.

------
arberavdullahu
Go often for a walk, your workspace should be separated from any place in the
house, be prepared for meetings, stay updated with what your coworkers are
working on, etc.

